# VIP612 Receiver Status Value Code Numbers



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

For Dish Network Receivers, when you do a System Info Request 6-1-3 off the Menu button, and click the "Details" option on the bottom left of the screen you get some special detail info. It includes Status, STB Health, Tuner 0 and 1 Orbital info, and if you scroll down to the bottom, there are 10 Value numbers: Value 0, Value 1,......Value 9.

Does anyone know how to interpret each value? All I know is that values of 0 are normally considered good per my contacts with DISH techs. Any large or negative values are considered potential problems. Currently, all my values are 0, except Value 4: 10, Value 7: -2, and Value 9 is 1. It would be nice to have some documentation as to what these Value codes represent on the VIP612 or any Dish receiver. Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dish don't want us be knowledgeable in such codes - so call advanced tech support and try, with some luck you could get one by one code.


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks Mr. P. Smith.....I try not to call Dish if I can avoid it....but I've got to believe somebody knows what they mean on this site or somewhere else.

BTW....I had to replace my last VIP612 (3rd time) for a new one last month. We had a few power outages and my breaker blew a few times as well downstairs......Normally, I would just do a cold start reset from unplug and things would be ok....but this last time, the problem was I could get it to come up on my last channel....but as soon as I tried to go to another.....it would die...like the RAM was fried where it keeps track of channel history.

I installed my new VIP612 and so far so good but Values still are a mystery:
*All 0 except Value 3: 15 and Value 7: -2.*
Anyone else have some ideas? Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I recall someone from dish internet team here posted short info about the values ... recently.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

We used to use the values to help identify receiver failures (we did stop using them, and all the info is gone). They did vary based on the receiver model. i.e. on a 625/522 if value 7 was something other then 4, it would need to be RA'd (I think that's what it was at least). Values 2 and 4 have to do with power and receiver resets. We did stop using that information though because since it was receiver model specific, there were a lot of unnecessary RA's.

*EDIT* Combined Tony's info with mine.


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

MattG,

Thanks for responding.....and also to TonyT from Dish.....you guys are the first Dish folks to respond to any of my DISH issues over the years (since 1997) over this type of forum....

My interest in Receiver Values started in July of 2009. A second level Dish tech would not authorize a replacement of my original VIP612 which had this now, well known, HDCP problem (Error Message 890 in another string) without me giving him the Value codes of my current receiver.....which were all 0 except for Value 4: 17 and Value 7 -2. When I told him.....he said the Value 4: 17 was significant and he would ok the swap out. The past two VIP612 replacements, nobody asked about these Values. My current VIP612 Values are all 0, except Value 3: 23 and Value 7: -2. BTW, my wife's new VIP211k shows all 0 except Value 7:-2. If they currently are of no value to DISH or your customers, you might send a note to Engineeing to take them off the Details screen as they will just cause everyone more confusion....


----------

